# drop shot knot



## fishhog (Jan 23, 2008)

which knot is the best for drop shot fishing ? Why? How do you tie it ?

I want to try it this year with the fish tv I bough.

Fishhog Sr :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2008)

There ya go, Palomar knot with a long tag end.

They say a picture is worth a thousand words, I could test that out, but I will refrain.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 23, 2008)

clever, use of palomar knot.


----------



## fishhog (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Dave

Fishhog Sr.


----------



## little anth (Jan 23, 2008)

polomar knot good pic above :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 23, 2008)

Stand-out makes a dropshot hook.


----------



## little anth (Jan 23, 2008)

who else fishes drop shot here i fish it religously and cant go on a trip with out usein the dropshot rod


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 23, 2008)

KVD gave a little tutorial on how the tie the DS rig this weekend on ESPN. I think he tied a Palomar, then passed the long tag end back through the eyelet to tie on the weight, just like the pic ESQ provided in leiu of a thousand words. :wink:


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2008)

little anth said:


> who else fishes drop shot here i fish it religously and cant go on a trip with out usein the dropshot rod



I dont because I never tried to tie the rig.


Nice pic Dave! =D>


----------



## little anth (Jan 24, 2008)

its easy when you get used to it i learned in a few days


----------



## redbug (Jan 24, 2008)

I use the tidal drop shot rig...
it's like a dropshot on roids!!! 20lb test 7" worms and 1/2 oz teardrop sinker.. it is good fishing the grass on the river 
Wayne


----------



## Pont (Feb 10, 2008)

I never gave drop shotting much thought until I fished the northern divisional on lake erie last year. Man, I couldn't beleive how effective this method was until I tried it. After a week of doing ds'ing, I couldn't stop once I got back home. I always alway always have one or two drop shot rigs set up on my boat. Especially on those finicky bass days. The only downfall to this method is you tend to catch a lot of short fish, but when it comes to the odds game, sooner or later you will connect with a keeper. Due to the small hooks, you really have to play out the bigger fish, or you will lose them.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 10, 2008)

I drop shot a lot for Crappie and Perch. Sometimes I tie on 2 hooks above a drop shot sinker. Now that's fun, 2 fish on 4lb line.


----------



## little anth (Feb 10, 2008)

Pont said:


> I never gave drop shotting much thought until I fished the northern divisional on lake erie last year. Man, I couldn't beleive how effective this method was until I tried it. After a week of doing ds'ing, I couldn't stop once I got back home. I always alway always have one or two drop shot rigs set up on my boat. Especially on those finicky bass days. The only downfall to this method is you tend to catch a lot of short fish, but when it comes to the odds game, sooner or later you will connect with a keeper. Due to the small hooks, you really have to play out the bigger fish, or you will lose them.




well said it is addicting but you do get small fish also


----------



## little anth (Feb 10, 2008)

also try a jig instead of a weight on bottom :wink:


----------

